# Pet peeve



## littlejon (Jan 7, 2019)

Maybe save a argument at the lake or on the water I thought I would start this. So what's your pet peeve when it comes to fishing or boating? I have many but one of mine is trying to back down a ramp to launch my boat and being blinded by the truck on the ramp next to me. Turn your head lights off people!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Bass tournament fellers running up and down the lake 100 mph washing folks up on the bank, cutting you  off, and thinking nobody else has a right to be fishing.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 7, 2019)

People that don't  pull up and out of the way to secure their crap and strap their boat down at the ramp.. No common courtesy anymore.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

And people that steal your catfish jugs and take fish off of them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> And people that steal your catfish jugs and take fish off of them.


People really do that?,,,,


----------



## Coenen (Jan 7, 2019)

Wake boarders or surfers that won't give you any space. Doesn't bother me so much when the lake is busy, but when it's deserted and you've got to get in the water and make waves right next to me, that's a jerk move.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 7, 2019)

My number one is when folks do not obey the no-wake rule for bridges and other NW zones, and 100 ft rule for anchored boats.


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 7, 2019)

Loud music and jet skis.


----------



## pbradley (Jan 7, 2019)

People.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jan 7, 2019)

littlejon said:


> Maybe save a argument at the lake or on the water I thought I would start this. So what's your pet peeve when it comes to fishing or boating? I have many but one of mine is trying to back down a ramp to launch my boat and being blinded by the truck on the ramp next to me. Turn your head lights off people!


Jet skis, and dimwits who can't back a boat trailer or put a boat on a trailer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> People really do that?,,,,


Absolutely. Frequently.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 7, 2019)

My truck does not have an override for the headlights. I hate it honestly. 

I hate people who yell at their significant other or kid as they are backing the trailer in.


----------



## BassRaider (Jan 7, 2019)

Fishermen moving into the area you're at
Boaters plowing past you
Loud music
Boaters taking too long at the ramp
Fishing partner not bringing snacks


----------



## ugajay (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Absolutely. Frequently.


My favorite is when they leave the jugs and cut your line and take the hooks as well. I've also had my hooks rebaited with chunks of catfish, from the fish they just stole from me


----------



## Fullnet2 (Jan 7, 2019)

When I show a (former) friend one of my honey holes and he gives it to all his buddies. IMO This is unethical.


----------



## dsgbqc (Jan 7, 2019)

People that forget their jugs and it wraps around your lower unit with a dead fish on the other end.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 7, 2019)

BassRaider said:


> Fishermen moving into the area you're at
> Boaters plowing past you
> Loud music
> Boaters taking too long at the ramp
> Fishing partner not bringing snacks


You might need a new hobby. On public water, that's pretty much everything! ?


----------



## Ruger roo (Jan 7, 2019)

Fishing the bank with miles of river and someone sets up shop right beside you and tangles your line.


----------



## MIKED54 (Jan 8, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> My truck does not have an override for the headlights. I hate it honestly.
> 
> I hate people who yell at their significant other or kid as they are backing the trailer in.


If you have an earlier GM model, apply the emergency brake 1 or 2 clicks. It should kill the lights and won't affect the truck from moving


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 8, 2019)

Jet skis. 
2nd being the coangler. lol
I have my own boat but I used to fish with a kid who competed in tournaments. We'd go to a lake and he'd have "honey holes" that always produce. 2-3 hours and he'd catch nothing then ask me where to go. I'd direct him to a spot where we'd catch fish. He'd get mad and call it a day every single time.


----------



## GThunter5 (Jan 8, 2019)

People that don’t follow basic boating rules ie port to port passing, etc


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Absolutely. Frequently.


Amazing,,,,


----------



## Stang (Jan 8, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> My truck does not have an override for the headlights. I hate it honestly.
> 
> I hate people who yell at their significant other or kid as they are backing the trailer in.



My 2005 F250's headlights will turn off with one click of the E-Brake as well.

Wake surfing is not good for a kayak fisherman......don't think it is good for anything...especially the shore line!


----------



## littlejon (Jan 8, 2019)

Glad to know I'm not alone. Maybe someone should write a book. What would it be named? Another one of mine is when a people don't fish for fun.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

Jet Ski, with an idiot on it. We fish the spring Bream beds on Barkley and Kentucky lake. The Beds are almost always in the back of a cove. With literally miles and miles of lake to run their toy, they always have to come into the cove and see how much water they can stir up.


----------



## OcmulgeeChuck (Jan 8, 2019)

My biggest one is when people are hanging around boat ramps swimming and what not. There will be kids, dogs, meth heads, you name it everywhere and not one single boat in sight. They act like you are the inconvenience not them. And then get mad at you when you run over the flip flops and other stuff they left on the ramp. This is typical on the backwater landings during the summer.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 9, 2019)

Pretty much all of the above boat launch issues.  Really irks me when I'm off to the side prepping and then dingle nut drives by me and parks on the ramp spending 10 minutes getting ready.


----------



## littlejon (Jan 9, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Pretty much all of the above boat launch issues.  Really irks me when I'm off to the side prepping and then dingle nut drives by me and parks on the ramp spending 10 minutes getting ready.


Dingle nut must have kin folk near me, I have the same issues


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 9, 2019)

I hate that guy.


----------



## swhitlow1972 (Jan 10, 2019)

If you ever get board during the summer,  head up to lake blue ridge and watch all the inexperienced boaters clogging up the one lane ramp at Lakewood landing.  Last summer I watched a guy drag the skeg on his inboard/outboard half way up the ramp.  When he finally heard us yelling at him he stopped and tried to back up.  His daughters boyfriend didn't know how to trim the Lower unit up. Good times. Wish I could have recorded all the stupidity I've witnessed there.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 10, 2019)

Stang said:


> Wake surfing is not good for a kayak fisherman......don't think it is good for anything...especially the shore line!


Exactly the reason for my peeve. There's a guy I see here a lot that gets me hacked off just about every time we cross paths. When it's him and me and wide open lake, I shouldn't be the one that has to paddle away at 2 miles an hour. I darn sure shouldn't be able to ask him if he's setting up to surf with my "inside voice".

Dude bro has a whole herd of horse powers in that stupid wake boat, drive the thing one creek arm over and leave me be!


----------



## little rascal (Jan 15, 2019)

I've seen all the above mentioned in action, But what peeves me or SKEER's me most, is all these dummies are DRIVING on our roads, having offspring and running our world! Explains a lot!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 15, 2019)

Slamming rod lockers and live well lids when you're sitting on top of a school of crappie that took you all day to find and they just started to bite.


----------



## MikeyD6 (Jan 15, 2019)

Guys who drop their wife or girlfriend off on the dock so they can jackknife the trailer 50 times trying to back it in while the guy watches from the boat.  Teach your woman how to do it when the ramp isn't busy!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 15, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> And people that steal your catfish jugs and take fish off of them.



That's cause for AT LEAST A FIGHT,
MAYBE MORE around here.

Been a few had to buy a set of truck
tires.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jan 15, 2019)

Catfish jugs polluting the water


----------



## Big7 (Jan 15, 2019)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> Catfish jugs polluting the water



That's illegal anyway.

Jugs and noodles are SUPPOSED to
be tagged. Name, number, etc..
Just like a trot line. Mr. Greenjeans
catches you jugging without tags he
can make you have a really bad day
if he's in the right mood.

But... Yeah. Polluting a lake with anything
jugs, noodles, beer cans or whatever is wrong.

Especially egregious is breaking
off a hundred feet of line an not
AT LEAST trying to get it. All
kinds of wildlife can get caught
up in that.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jan 15, 2019)

Big7 said:


> That's illegal anyway.
> 
> Jugs and noodles are SUPPOSED to
> be tagged. Name, number, etc..
> ...



Yeah I agree. A lot in this thread is illegal. Doesn’t stop the majority of folks it seems.


----------



## doesplitter (Jan 15, 2019)

People who think they know the regs with out reading them. You only have to write info on trot lines.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 16, 2019)

Folks fishing off the dock at the public ramps. It's illegal and they want to get mad when I pull up to the dock in my boat to load up. 

 Homeowners that think they own the water and try to stop me from fishing at their dock. 

 Tournament fishermen trying to tell me think they deserve to be able to cut me off cause they are in a tournament.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 17, 2019)

I was at the ramp one day in the Spring waiting on a guy to launch his slick looking inboard ski boat while he's on a single lane ramp...think it was a master craft.  He finally got all his stuff on the boat, *unhooked the tow strap from the boat* and instructed his friend to back the truck up.  His friend had never driven his truck (he told me that after the incident) and I don't think he ever backed a boat in.  I watch the driver trying to back up...engine revving with reverse lights on and the truck wouldn't move.  He finally figured out he had the emergency break on so he popped it off, truck took off backwards, he hit the breaks and stopped and i watched that nice shiny ski boat slide off the trailer in slow motion it seemed like and land on the concrete ramp on the bronze rudder and 4-blade prop.  Front half of boat on the trailer, back half on the concrete.  Now I was a bit perturbed by having to wait while he prepped on the ramp but I sure hated to see that happen.  I can still hear the rending of metal on the concrete.  I helped him get the boat back on the trailer and he checked the steering, rudder didn't turn.  Prop had a chunk broken off of one blade and drive shaft was bent.  OUCH!  No idea how much that cost him, but I know it wasn't cheap.  I genuinely felt sorry for the guy...he said he just got his boat out of service, had it detailed and all waxed up for his first time on the lake that season.  I think that was the worst ***** I have seen at a ramp.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Rabun said:


> I was at the ramp one day in the Spring waiting on a guy to launch his slick looking inboard ski boat while he's on a single lane ramp...think it was a master craft.  He finally got all his stuff on the boat, *unhooked the tow strap from the boat* and instructed his friend to back the truck up.  His friend had never driven his truck (he told me that after the incident) and I don't think he ever backed a boat in.  I watch the driver trying to back up...engine revving with reverse lights on and the truck wouldn't move.  He finally figured out he had the emergency break on so he popped it off, truck took off backwards, he hit the breaks and stopped and i watched that nice shiny ski boat slide off the trailer in slow motion it seemed like and land on the concrete ramp on the bronze rudder and 4-blade prop.  Front half of boat on the trailer, back half on the concrete.  Now I was a bit perturbed by having to wait while he prepped on the ramp but I sure hated to see that happen.  I can still hear the rending of metal on the concrete.  I helped him get the boat back on the trailer and he checked the steering, rudder didn't turn.  Prop had a chunk broken off of one blade and drive shaft was bent.  OUCH!  No idea how much that cost him, but I know it wasn't cheap.  I genuinely felt sorry for the guy...he said he just got his boat out of service, had it detailed and all waxed up for his first time on the lake that season.  I think that was the worst ***** I have seen at a ramp.


Wow,,,,that's some money,bent drive shaft,,,,


----------



## Coenen (Jan 17, 2019)

Rabun, OOF DA! That hurts my wallet just thinking about it.

I wish folks would be a bit more mindful, but that's rough.


----------



## MikeyD6 (Jan 18, 2019)

Rabun said:


> I was at the ramp one day in the Spring waiting on a guy to launch his slick looking inboard ski boat while he's on a single lane ramp...think it was a master craft.  He finally got all his stuff on the boat, *unhooked the tow strap from the boat* and instructed his friend to back the truck up.  His friend had never driven his truck (he told me that after the incident) and I don't think he ever backed a boat in.  I watch the driver trying to back up...engine revving with reverse lights on and the truck wouldn't move.  He finally figured out he had the emergency break on so he popped it off, truck took off backwards, he hit the breaks and stopped and i watched that nice shiny ski boat slide off the trailer in slow motion it seemed like and land on the concrete ramp on the bronze rudder and 4-blade prop.  Front half of boat on the trailer, back half on the concrete.  Now I was a bit perturbed by having to wait while he prepped on the ramp but I sure hated to see that happen.  I can still hear the rending of metal on the concrete.  I helped him get the boat back on the trailer and he checked the steering, rudder didn't turn.  Prop had a chunk broken off of one blade and drive shaft was bent.  OUCH!  No idea how much that cost him, but I know it wasn't cheap.  I genuinely felt sorry for the guy...he said he just got his boat out of service, had it detailed and all waxed up for his first time on the lake that season.  I think that was the worst ***** I have seen at a ramp.



That's crazy!  Another thing that people don't think about is how dangerous the tow strap winches can be.  That handle can break your arm easily if that boat starts sliding and the winch isn't locked.  I've been hit in the wrist when my little jon boat slid just a little and it hurt like h_ll.


----------



## BassRaider (Jan 18, 2019)

I've seen that several times at tourneys. I always wait 'til I get down the end of the ramp before I unstrap the winch.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 18, 2019)

I agree. I have launched with the strap undone but after witnessing that, never again.  Learning from others mistakes is knowledge gained at a bargain price.


----------



## luigi (Jan 19, 2019)

jigman29 said:


> Folks fishing off the dock at the public ramps. It's illegal



Can you tell me where this is stated?  I know that some parks or other designated areas have restrictions about fishing from ramps and/or docks, but I can’t find where it is illegal in general.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 19, 2019)

luigi said:


> Can you tell me where this is stated?  I know that some parks or other designated areas have restrictions about fishing from ramps and/or docks, but I can’t find where it is illegal in general.


Most public ramps on Lanier have "No Fishing" posted at the courtesy dock.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 20, 2019)

Russians.  Gosh darned Russians on our lakes, drunk on potato vodka, grenade fishing.
Unsafely. Using zero-delay hand grenades (made for booby traps, not hand-throwing).
But we can't throw the Reds out; Russians are Trump's best friends, and he owes them a favor for that election help.  ; )


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 21, 2019)

luigi said:


> Can you tell me where this is stated?  I know that some parks or other designated areas have restrictions about fishing from ramps and/or docks, but I can’t find where it is illegal in general.


If you look at the ramps they have a sign that states no fishing allowed, the docks are for loading and unloading only


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2019)

MY ONLY QUESTION IS..........JUST WHICH ONE OF YOU IS THIS BOATER ????????



APPARENTLY WHEN GOD WAS GIVING OUT BRAINS......THIS PERSON MUST HAVE THOUGHT THAT HE SAID TRAINS, SO HE SAID THAT HE WOULD WAIT AND CATCH THE NEXT ONE !!!!!  




PS:  AFTER SEEING THIS CLUSTER, PLEASE DON'T EVER CALL ME AND ASK ME TO GO FISHING WITH YOU !!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 21, 2019)

luigi said:


> Can you tell me where this is stated?  I know that some parks or other designated areas have restrictions about fishing from ramps and/or docks, but I can’t find where it is illegal in general.


I don't know about Georgia, but it is illegal to fish from public ramps in NC. I saw a dude get a ticket for it once, and he deserved it. He was one of those who wouldn't move, and got mad at folks trying to launch or load. One guy got about a hundred feet of line wrapped up around his prop, and he wasn't happy. 



> It is unlawful to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldguy (Jan 21, 2019)

Jet skis, jet skis, jet skis, and jet skis... ad infinitum.


----------



## luigi (Jan 21, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't know about Georgia, but it is illegal to fish from public ramps in NC. I saw a dude get a ticket for it once, and he deserved it. He was one of those who wouldn't move, and got mad at folks trying to launch or load. One guy got about a hundred feet of line wrapped up around his prop, and he wasn't happy.



Some county parks have restrictions posted, some don’t, I thought it was permitted if not posted as restricted.  Of course, common sense and courtesy should prevail as with fishing anywhere else, although I realize many are lacking in both areas.


----------



## Ignaeis28 (Jan 21, 2019)

littlejon said:


> Maybe save a argument at the lake or on the water I thought I would start this. So what's your pet peeve when it comes to fishing or boating? I have many but one of mine is trying to back down a ramp to launch my boat and being blinded by the truck on the ramp next to me. Turn your head lights off people!


People who pull up into the ramp on the down slope and start to unload their gear from the vehicle to the boat when others are waiting to launch or trailer their boats.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Haven't seen too many of these incidents,but we go during the week,,,,


----------



## Coenen (Jan 21, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> MY ONLY QUESTION IS..........JUST WHICH ONE OF YOU IS THIS BOATER?


Vid didn't work if that's what you were going for. Has the look of an Aussie and his 'tinnie'. I've seen some videos of those guys, they are a whole different breed of crazy down under.


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 25, 2019)

I reckon I'm one of those that raise the ire of some. Since selling my Ranger and moving to my current abode, I haven't had any practice backing a trailer down in years.... The last few times I went crappie fishing the boat owner backed the boat into the lake and I pulled the truck and trailer and parked them. Since the cancer surgeries I've been pretty pitiful in comparison to my former self.
Not all handicaps are visible.....


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 8, 2019)

Rabun said:


> I was at the ramp one day in the Spring waiting on a guy to launch his slick looking inboard ski boat while he's on a single lane ramp...think it was a master craft.  He finally got all his stuff on the boat, *unhooked the tow strap from the boat* and instructed his friend to back the truck up.  His friend had never driven his truck (he told me that after the incident) and I don't think he ever backed a boat in.  I watch the driver trying to back up...engine revving with reverse lights on and the truck wouldn't move.  He finally figured out he had the emergency break on so he popped it off, truck took off backwards, he hit the breaks and stopped and i watched that nice shiny ski boat slide off the trailer in slow motion it seemed like and land on the concrete ramp on the bronze rudder and 4-blade prop.  Front half of boat on the trailer, back half on the concrete.  Now I was a bit perturbed by having to wait while he prepped on the ramp but I sure hated to see that happen.  I can still hear the rending of metal on the concrete.  I helped him get the boat back on the trailer and he checked the steering, rudder didn't turn.  Prop had a chunk broken off of one blade and drive shaft was bent.  OUCH!  No idea how much that cost him, but I know it wasn't cheap.  I genuinely felt sorry for the guy...he said he just got his boat out of service, had it detailed and all waxed up for his first time on the lake that season.  I think that was the worst ***** I have seen at a ramp.



Before I got a boat here in GA, m wife and I were bank fishing around a park and this guy was trying to recover his pontoon one year when the water was really low. I saw them back the trailer down the ramp, looked at the water and I could se the end of the concrete about 10 feet from the water's edge. I flagged him down and warned him about it and that he might want to consider a different ramp. He said he'd be okay. He backs down and I could tell the trailer went off the edge very sharply and onto the mud. They get the winch hooked to the toon and start trying to pull it out and you could see the trailer on one side dip while the other one rose. He had ran that one tire under the slab and it couldn't climb the lip. He spent 20 minutes smoking his tires trying to get it out, while he had his kids, that were both well under 10, by the tire in question trying to stack rocks to get it to climb. He ended up giving up and I told him about another ramp a little ways down the road that we had just left that looked like it had deeper water because there were plenty of trailers in the parking lot. He agrees and lets the toon off the trailer and the trailer climbs the ramp like there never was any problem. Surveying the damage we can see that it wasn't the wheel that was really the problem, but the leaf spring anchor point that was hung on the concrete, and all of his pulling had nearly sheared the leading anchor almost completely off. I recommended he stop at a trailer shop to have them look at it and weld it before trying to pull his boat because if that cracked weld gave way his day was going to get exponentially worse.

When I was a youngster my dad and I saw a similar situation back in NC. The difference was that it was pre-dawn in December and there was ice in the creek backs where this ramp was. Divers were called out with plasma cutters because they couldn't drag the wheel out from under that slab with anything they had.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 8, 2019)

Cant stand people that park in the way at public boat ramps. EVERYONE park out of the way please!


----------



## little rascal (Feb 10, 2019)

When ya take somebody fishing and then they go post on the inter-web where they were. As if it wasn't already well known.


----------



## antharper (Feb 11, 2019)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Russians.  Gosh darned Russians on our lakes, drunk on potato vodka, grenade fishing.
> Unsafely. Using zero-delay hand grenades (made for booby traps, not hand-throwing).
> But we can't throw the Reds out; Russians are Trump's best friends, and he owes them a favor for that election help.  ; )


That was too funny ?


----------



## j_seph (Feb 11, 2019)

Big7 said:


> That's illegal anyway.
> 
> Jugs and noodles are SUPPOSED to
> be tagged. Name, number, etc..
> ...


In what state would that be sir?


----------



## BassRaider (Feb 11, 2019)

I just hate the summertime when bikini clad girls are sunbathing on the dock while I'm trying to get the boat launched. It takes me forever to do this.


----------



## Coenen (Feb 11, 2019)

BassRaider said:


> I just hate the summertime when bikini clad girls are sunbathing on the dock while I'm trying to get the boat launched. It takes me forever to do this.


Get a nicer ride, maybe they'll come with you. Might hurt your fishing though.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Feb 11, 2019)

Riding around with fish in a livewell so you can post a hero shot on Instagram at the end of the day.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 11, 2019)

j_seph said:


> In what state would that be sir?



Georgia. Unless something has changed.
All mine have tags anyway so I haven't really worried about it. Sporting trot lines are to have no more than 50 hooks. 51+ and you need a commercial license. I'm taking the boss to the hospital she's sick. I'll look up and post (hopefully) tonight. If not, soon as I can.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Georgia. Unless something has changed.
> All mine have tags anyway so I haven't really worried about it. Sporting trot lines are to have no more than 50 hooks. 51+ and you need a commercial license. I'm taking the boss to the hospital she's sick. I'll look up and post (hopefully) tonight. If not, soon as I can.





j_seph said:


> In what state would that be sir?



I went back and checked e regs. Like promised.

I was correct on the trot line.

Regs for set hooks and jugs do not require ID and no limit for numbers of set hooks or jugs.


----------



## little rascal (Feb 12, 2019)

BassRaider said:


> I just hate the summertime when bikini clad girls are sunbathing on the dock


^^^^
I found one of the best fishing spots ever back in my tourney days because of this.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Feb 12, 2019)

Fullnet2 said:


> When I show a (former) friend one of my honey holes and he gives it to all his buddies. IMO This is unethical.


Had this happen to me once 10 years ago and I still have not gotten over it.
And was my first 10 places I went to in most tournaments.


----------



## littlejon (Dec 27, 2019)

I now have a new one. Dock pirates


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 27, 2019)

This is why I never fish Lanier on weekends. Also this week - too many folks on vacation. Had some old dude in a big CC doggin' me Monday. So I sat in front of a fishless dock for about an hour while I enjoyed a cigar and my coffee, making like I was shooting it and getting bit. As soon as I left he was in there. LOL


----------



## GaMudd (Dec 27, 2019)

Ok, I'll bite.  What is a "dock pirate"?


----------



## littlejon (Dec 27, 2019)

GaMudd said:


> Ok, I'll bite.  What is a "dock pirate"?


 I guess its my own given label to fishermen who commandeer someone's dock to fish off of it. Who actually get out of their boat and get on someone's dock.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Dec 28, 2019)

Fullnet2 said:


> When I show a (former) friend one of my honey holes and he gives it to all his buddies. IMO This is unethical.


I have said goodbye to a few fishing partners for this very reason


----------



## BoosterC (Dec 28, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> My truck does not have an override for the headlights. I hate it honestly.



One trick for many vehicles is to engage the Parking brake *One Click*, then turn off engine and restart.  The daylight running lights will be dark.  Release the parking brake and they will come back on.   I know this was true for my old Dodge Dakota and it is true on my Toyota Tundra.


My peeve is moving within a casting length when I am fishing a spot.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Fishing a big spring tide & anchored or trolling just within casting range of flooded marsh grass/points & an AIRBOAT runs between you & the grass!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rabun said:


> I was at the ramp one day in the Spring waiting on a guy to launch his slick looking inboard ski boat while he's on a single lane ramp...think it was a master craft.  He finally got all his stuff on the boat, *unhooked the tow strap from the boat* and instructed his friend to back the truck up.  His friend had never driven his truck (he told me that after the incident) and I don't think he ever backed a boat in.  I watch the driver trying to back up...engine revving with reverse lights on and the truck wouldn't move.  He finally figured out he had the emergency break on so he popped it off, truck took off backwards, he hit the breaks and stopped and i watched that nice shiny ski boat slide off the trailer in slow motion it seemed like and land on the concrete ramp on the bronze rudder and 4-blade prop.  Front half of boat on the trailer, back half on the concrete.  Now I was a bit perturbed by having to wait while he prepped on the ramp but I sure hated to see that happen.  I can still hear the rending of metal on the concrete.  I helped him get the boat back on the trailer and he checked the steering, rudder didn't turn.  Prop had a chunk broken off of one blade and drive shaft was bent.  OUCH!  No idea how much that cost him, but I know it wasn't cheap.  I genuinely felt sorry for the guy...he said he just got his boat out of service, had it detailed and all waxed up for his first time on the lake that season.  I think that was the worst ***** I have seen at a ramp.




I only laugh because I think I have you beat. 

Back one Friday night in the early 90's, my uncle and I ran trot lines and bush hooks most of the night until about 3 o'clock in the morning. We did one last check, collected our haul, redbaited then headed to he house to get some sleep.

We got up about 1030 and my aunt made breakfast. We then headed to the ramp to go check our hooks-single ramp, dirt hill (no dock) in the low country of SC. AS usual on any Saturday in the summer, there was a line waiting to get in. I was not old enough to drive but as usual, my uncle and I got the boat ready, unhooked and then he climbed into the boat (we usually took turns boat/truck) as he was trying to ensure that I was proficient in backing in a boat (although I had done it hundreds of times).

Well, we were number two for takeoff and the rig in front of us was not unusual back in those days, especially in rural low country. It was about a 25' late 60's/early 70's cuddy cabin boat being pulled by a Chevy LUV with a big block and oversized tires. That in itself has to have your attention. 

Well the dude was probably already on his 20th Natty was instructing his wife how to back the boat in as he climbed up. They had at LEAST ten chillens all under the age of 12 standing to the side watching all wearing life jackets (NO idea how they all got there, prolly in the boat...not joking). Well, she climbed in the LUV and lit her up a Virginia Slim 500 and threw her arm around the passenger side seat back, took a big ole puff and commenced to backing up. "Whoa, Woman, slow down" he yelled to her which she did. He was still chugging the Natty.

She eased it in and he slung the boat in reverse and dragged that LUV about 25 yds off the ramp.  They forgot to unhitch the boat from the winch 

Well, if you ever run the Intercostal or Waccamaw, they have a current and it was headed out. The current drug them about 30 more yds down the river and as the truck filled up with water, she finally ditched it out the window, with her smoke still in her mouth. He then drug that LUV (only the top of the cab visible) back to the hill and that's when I launched Uncle Danny, parked the truck and then jumped in the boat and took off.  I still to this day have a vision that I cannot un-see and that is that blonde woman, exiting out the window of that LUV and doggy paddling against the current with a cigarette in her mouth. 

Funnies thing I ever saw at the ramp. We came back about two hours later and there were three tow trucks retrieving the LUV from the river.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Coenen said:


> Exactly the reason for my peeve. There's a guy I see here a lot that gets me hacked off just about every time we cross paths. When it's him and me and wide open lake, I shouldn't be the one that has to paddle away at 2 miles an hour. I darn sure shouldn't be able to ask him if he's setting up to surf with my "inside voice".
> 
> Dude bro has a whole herd of horse powers in that stupid wake boat, drive the thing one creek arm over and leave me be!


Coenen, I agree, it is the reason I usually stay off the lakes after 9am on summer weekends in a Kayak if I go on a weekend at all. 

Back in the day and in a completely different time (also a more rural area than Toona and Lanier), I have watched my uncle fire bird shot at the boaters- not warning shots, AT. He also carried buckshot. 

My uncle is a master builder and woodworker and in the late 80's before the Kayak craze, we had 'one manners'. There were commercial solutions such as the Bream PRO, etc, but they were fiberglass and sat on top of the water, much like a Kayak. We fished rivers with currents, so you went one way for an hour or two, had a time of calm and then back the other an hour or two. Think one battery. 

My uncle did not like the way that the commercial and fiberglass jobs sat on top of the water because of the wind, so he built wood 'one manners' out of marine plywood that out performed the fiberglass models. In fact, he had folks waiting in line and they paid some big $$$'s back then to get a wood jobber. He used to be able to make an 11' one manner with foot steering, trolling motor, live well, etc and sell them for more than a $1000.00 in the late 80's. All out of one 5x12' sheet of 1/2" ply obviously with the trimmings, etc., etc. 

The wood boats sat way lower in the water and when you were using the current as propulsion, you could mostly steer without power and because it sat so far in the water, you were not using your batter up correcting the steering. The only problem was that big wake's would sink one and back then, the answer was a 20 gauge. Like I said, different times.


----------



## rigderunner (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't mind jet skis and ski boats as long as they don't run right beside my boat when I'm anchored out. What I hate is when there is 3500 acres of water and some arrogant inconsiderate ***** comes and starts fishing right beside my boat. Close enough that I can hear the trolling motor click and the line unspool off his bait caster


----------



## Beenslayin (Jan 15, 2020)

When trolling for crappie and I run through a school. I make a wide turn to run back through there and someone sees you catching fish so they cut in behind you and sit on that spot. Happened to me a couple weeks ago. I just moved on to another spot.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jan 15, 2020)

Two pet peeves.

Idiots who motor by at full throttle ignoring their wake and the aggravation it causes.

Jetskis. Everything about jetskis and the rude people who ride them. Too many riders run over my lines. Far too many blast by thinking everyone wants to be sprayed by their wake. The stupid things are too loud. And worst of all, there is no open season on jetskis or their riders (not even muzzleloader or archery).


----------



## Coenen (Jan 15, 2020)

Beenslayin said:


> When trolling for crappie and I run through a school. I make a wide turn to run back through there and someone sees you catching fish so they cut in behind you and sit on that spot. Happened to me a couple weeks ago. I just moved on to another spot.


The ol' "bent rod" pattern. The mark of a truly skilled fisherman.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 15, 2020)

GeorgiaBob said:


> Two pet peeves.
> 
> Idiots who motor by at full throttle ignoring their wake and the aggravation it causes.
> 
> Jetskis. Everything about jetskis and the rude people who ride them. Too many riders run over my lines. Far too many blast by thinking everyone wants to be sprayed by their wake. The stupid things are too loud. And worst of all, there is no open season on jetskis or their riders (not even muzzleloader or archery).


I fish off mine too! ?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2020)

Jet skis 
Bass fisherman...especially those fishing a tournament bunch of rude jacklegs on the water...tied with jet skiers for #1
Idiots at the ramp
Thousands of acres on a lake and you have to fish on top of me, really?


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 15, 2020)

All the above and joggers that trash the lake with crap for jugs , milk containers , coke bottles , bleach jugs , just looks like floating trash . 
Almost forgot I hate WAKE BOATS !!!!!


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 15, 2020)

Don't mind sharing the lake.  It's public, after all.  I have learned to fish Lanier at less traffic times.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Jet skis
> Bass fisherman...especially those fishing a tournament bunch of rude jacklegs on the water...tied with jet skiers for #1
> Idiots at the ramp
> Thousands of acres on a lake and you have to fish on top of me, really?


^this^ all DAY LONG!!


----------



## brunofishing (Jan 16, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Jet skis
> Bass fisherman...especially those fishing a tournament bunch of rude jacklegs on the water...tied with jet skiers for #1
> Idiots at the ramp
> Thousands of acres on a lake and you have to fish on top of me, really?


Easy now... I'm not rude or a jackleg, You should apologize for those nasty remarks!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2020)

brunofishing said:


> Easy now... I'm not rude or a jackleg, You should apologize for those nasty remarks!



Then you are a exception to the rule.


----------



## charlie81 (Jan 16, 2020)

I get annoyed when people ride down the lake at night with “headlights” on the front and flourescent lights hanging off both sides of their pontoons. What really gets me is when they do this without the running lights on. It looks like a semi truck coming down the creek.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

brunofishing said:


> Easy now... I'm not rude or a jackleg, You should apologize for those nasty remarks!





Dutch said:


> Then you are a exception to the rule.


And he should apologize for the 1,000's of other tournament fisherman that scream "I got a $50 entry fee riding on this tournament"... Then cut you off, deploy trolling motor, make 6 casts and tear out of there like they just stole the bass boat.


----------



## brunofishing (Jan 16, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And he should apologize for the 1,000's of other tournament fisherman that scream "I got a $50 entry fee riding on this tournament"... Then cut you off, deploy trolling motor, make 6 casts and tear out of there like they just stole the bass boat.


I do apologize for the few that have no respect for others and think they own the fish and the water they fish on. I just so happen to know a few of them. They are like that at home, in the woods, at a red light and anywhere they go! So, don't feel bad its how they live there life poor thangs!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 17, 2020)

charlie81 said:


> I get annoyed when people ride down the lake at night with “headlights” on the front and flourescent lights hanging off both sides of their pontoons. What really gets me is when they do this without the running lights on. It looks like a semi truck coming down the creek.



Yep, one of my biggest pet peeves for sure. Even when you flash a flashlight at them they don’t get it. It has to be ignorance in not knowing the law. I’ve been Tempted several times to dig out my 10 million candle power spotlight and return the favor several times.


----------

